# When do I purchase Travel Insurance if I get a voucher?



## IsleOfMan (24 May 2020)

My understanding is that when you book a holiday you need to purchase travel insurance for that holiday within 14 days of booking.

What happens if you have been given a "voucher" by an airline or hotel for a flexible or fixed date in 2021.  Can you purchase your insurance to cover this holiday just before you travel or must it be purchased now from the date you receive your voucher or when?


----------



## Leo (25 May 2020)

Wait to purchase the travel insurance until you book your next trip, no need to do so now. Also, perhaps best not to wait 14 days after booking a trip to arrange the travel insurance, it something happens in those 14 days that will prevent you travelling, you won't have cover!


----------



## tomdublin (13 Jun 2020)

IsleOfMan said:


> My understanding is that when you book a holiday you need to purchase travel insurance for that holiday within 14 days of booking.
> 
> What happens if you have been given a "voucher" by an airline or hotel for a flexible or fixed date in 2021.  Can you purchase your insurance to cover this holiday just before you travel or must it be purchased now from the date you receive your voucher or when?


I have never heard of this 14 day rule.  My understanding was that one can buy travel insurance up to the day of departure (but obviously isn't covered for events/cancellations happening before the day of of purchase).   Is that incorrect?


----------



## Leo (15 Jun 2020)

tomdublin said:


> My understanding was that one can buy travel insurance up to the day of departure (but obviously isn't covered for events/cancellations happening before the day of of purchase). Is that incorrect?



That's correct. As you say, events or cancellations that occur prior to the start date of the policy will not be covered, so buying a policy to start the day before you travel will not cover you if you fall ill two days before you travel.


----------



## joer (15 Jun 2020)

If you have more than one insurance policy with Aviva you get free travel insurance , for a year. I have house and car with them and renew the travel ins with them every year.


----------

